# perditempo



## laura12345

Necesito vuestra ayuda.

In una varietà regionale di italiano si usa il termine ciaparat per indicare una persona che agisce in modo frenetico oppure che è un buono a nulla, un perditempo, che perde tempo a rincorrere i topi per cacciarli insomma. Letteralmente significa "cacciatore di topi".
Ora, siccome la traduzione letterale in spagnolo sarebbe "cazador de ratas" vorrei sapere se quest'espressione ha un significato metaforico anche in spagnolo o se esiste un'espressione, una parola per descrivere questo tipo di persona.

Spero possiate aiutarmi!


----------



## laura12345

Nessun suggerimento?
Non esiste una parola per definire una persona come un "perditempo"?


----------



## Neuromante

En realidad estabas preguntando si en un idioma existe una variante dialectal de otro y si sería correcto traducir *literalmente* esa variante dialectal, la cual, además, es una imagen alegórica aleatoria   .    ¿Sería correcto traducirla literalmente *al italiano*? ¿O lo correcto, en italiano, es usar una de las tres opciones -Con significados que variarían según cada contexto- que tú mismo has usado como explicación? Con ese planteamiento es difícil que alguien te de una mano

La pregunta correcta sería cual es la traducción de "perditempo" al español. Y las normas del foro indican que primero debes ser tú quien de una posible traducción y, sobre todo, que des el contexto preciso en que debe ser usada


----------



## Geviert

No so realmente in quale contesto si possa capire l'espressione "cazador de ratas" fuori da ciò che vuole dire letteralmente, e cioè "uno que caza ratas".  Un perditempo è un vago un azotacalles, un ocioso, un laxo.


----------



## trovadictog

Segun martha hildebrant a alguien que pierde el tiempo se le dice "huevon", "eres un huevon", "ser un huevon".


----------



## Geviert

trovadictog said:


> Segun martha hildebrandt a alguien que pierde el tiempo se le dice "huevón", "eres un huevón", "ser un huevón".



No me parece. La tres expresiones pertenecen exclusivamente a la jerga peruana (en Chile ya significan otra cosa) y califican más bien (no definen) a quien es ocioso.


----------



## laura12345

Gracias. Creo que azotacalles es correcto.
Según el diccionario: [sm,f inv]*fig*fam bighellone (m sing), perdigiorno.
Literalmente ¿qué significa?


----------



## Neuromante

Jamás había oído "azotacalles", debe ser un localismo muy localista o algo que no se usa hará unos 70 años. No creo que te sirva como traducción.

or cierto: Que aún no has dado un contexto.


----------



## Geviert

Neuromante said:


> Jamás había oído "azotacalles", debe ser un localismo muy localista o algo que no se usa hará unos 70 años. No creo que te sirva como traducción.
> 
> or cierto: Que aún no has dado un contexto.



No creo que el DRAE considere localismos a nivel normativo (ver link).


----------



## Neuromante

Sí bueno, otro que es tan creíble como el Laura Tam. El DRAE está rebosante de palabras localistas (Madrileñas o castellanas en su mayoría, y de uso exclusivo en esos dos lugares) de palabras que n ose usan desde hace décadas o de palabras que han sacado de un libro antiguo y que, con mucha probabilidad, se inventó el autor del mismo o la tomó de como hablaba su abuela del pueblo.

¿Tú has oído "azotacalles" alguna vez? Y si así fuera: ¿La recomendarías a uno, que no es hispano parlante, para que la añada a su vocabulario de lengua franca en español? Yo no


----------



## Geviert

Me parece un poco apresurado comparar un diccionario monolingua como el DRAE (y entiendo exclusivamente la edición impresa) con el de la amiga Laura. No ponemos en duda el uso, la frecuencia o el origen de una palabra, damos simplemente una referencia para considerar un término estándar o no (si no tenemos una referencia válida para todos, ¿en qué nos basamos para afirmar o negar algo entonces? ¿en la abuelita del pueblo? vamos). 

Otra cosa muy diferente será si el usuario considera el término pertinente o no. Dependerá del registro que use o de la situación en que se encuentre. No podemos achaflanar el léxico de una lengua únicamente a su forma franca. Un poco de rigor es siempre bueno. El término azotacalles no es tan coloquial como vago, esto es cierto. Esto se puede considerar. Sin embargo, ambas palabras (azotacalles y vago) son estándar, incluídas todas las palabras localistas madrileñas si ellas aparecen en el DRAE: otra cosa es que el alumno sea un azotacalles y no quiera mejorar su léxico .


----------



## laura12345

Ringrazio tutti voi per le vostre risposte.
Credo che si sia fatta un pò di confusione, a cominciare da me stessa.
Il dizionario che ho citato io è l'Hoepli. Non vivendo in Spagna non posso sapere se il termine "azotacalles" si usa con frequenza nella lingua parlata oppure no. L'unico strumento a mia disposizione può essere un dizionario o l'aiuto di persone come voi che mettono la loro conoscenza e il loro tempo a disposizione degli altri. 
Concludendo, se "azotacalles" non si usa per definire un "perditempo" 
voi come lo tradurreste?
Il contesto è quello del primo post, cioè una persona spende il suo tempo in cose inutili (come potrebbe essere appunto la cattura di topi) e allora un'altra gli dice "Sei un ciaparat", cioè sei un perdgiorno.
Siccome il forum prevede che sia prima io a proporre una traduzione, io direi "holgazán" perchè è l'unica che conosco che si adatti a questo contesto, anche se non mi sembra renda bene il significato. Proprio perchè vorrei ampliare il mio lessico sarei curiosa di sapere se esiste una traduzione più corretta.


----------



## Neuromante

Vago, gandul, haragán, holgazán y docenas más. Pero sigues sin ser el contexto y, en consecuencia es imposible *acertar* con la traducción. La definición o explicación de una palabra no es su contexto. El contexto es donde la estás usando, la situación, el nivel cultural, si es para algo escrito o hablado, informal o formal. Exactamente igual que pasa en todas las lenguas (Puedes ver una explicación detallada en las normas del foro, por cierto)
Holgazán es una buena opción, por cierto.


Geviett: A veces el DRAE, más que un diccionario, parece un instrumento de imposición. Al margen de que no creo conveniente salirse de lo normal al ayudar a un italiano, ya tienen bastante con aprender un español culto/inculto, práctico/formal como para entrar en cosas que ningún hispano parlante les va usar y que tiene casi un 130% de probabilidades de que crean que se lo están inventando.


----------



## Blechi

trovadictog said:


> Segun martha hildebrant a alguien que pierde el tiempo se le dice "huevon", "eres un huevon", "ser un huevon".



No conozco la obra de Martha Hildebrandt, pero estoy segura de que "huevón" se le dice a uno por idiota, imbécil, jilipollas, tonto ... no por holgazàn, vago  ... Por lo menos en Paraguay que es donde yo lo escucho.


----------



## Pinairun

Neuromante said:


> Geviett: A veces el DRAE, más que un diccionario, parece un instrumento de imposición. Al margen de que no creo conveniente salirse de lo normal al ayudar a un italiano, ya tienen bastante con aprender un español culto/inculto, práctico/formal como para entrar en cosas que ningún hispano parlante les va usar y que tiene casi un 130% de probabilidades de que crean que se lo están inventando.



Como _artículo enmendado_ en el Avance de  la 23ª edición del DRAE:


> *azotacalles.*(De _azotar_ y _calle_).*1. *com. coloq.* desus.* Persona ociosa que anda continuamente callejeando.​


Para mí, un _huevón _es un caradura.


----------



## PIETRUS

Solo avverto che "huevón" deve essere assolutamente scartata. Io vivo in Cile e posso certificare che si utilizza in un contesto volgare, non propio vincolato al testo che si pretende tradurre. La traduzione italiana sarebbe "coglione". Quindi, é meglio prescindere da questa alternativa.


----------



## Blechi

azotacalles, azota calles, dar azotes a las calles: dare colpi alle strade. Spero di esserti stata utile.


----------



## Geviert

De acuerdo con la observación que azotacalles no sea muy usado. No nos olvidemos sin embargo que la frase italiana es una metáfora con una imagen despectiva (sei un ciaparat). Azotacalles (eres un azotacalles) mantiene también la misma imagen a su modo, manteniendo el mismo sentido. Otra cosa es que se use poco. holgazán respeta el significado pero nada más, define, pero no da ninguna imagen.


----------

